
Show HN: Kitchen Cabinet Estimates - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/estimating/Kitchen-Cabinet
======
bobm_kite9
Part two of a series on the complexity of estimating in software development,
exploring the conceit of estimating the time to move a kitchen were it to
contain some cabinets, which themselves might contain other cabinets, and so
on.

(An idea brought up on hacker news one day)

How does this model square with the estimation problems we see on a day-to-day
basis?

Would love some feedback as I write this - there are a few more pages written
and further ones planned in the series

Thanks

------
gameface
Doesn’t account for political problems, time management problems or the ever-
present issue of people turning your estimate into a commitment, but sure.

